# Coral and T5



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

So my 55 has been up and running now for a little over a year with no real issue's. I have gone from 60 pounds of live rock, to about 40 pounds give or take after transplanting the rock to 33 gallon mantis tank. I am picking up a pair of Clownfish and a lawnmower blenny on Monday most likely. I find my self completely lost, as to what else i should consider stocking the tank with, and even more important and oh so much more confusing is what sort of coral if any i can keep with dual a 54 watt T5HO system lighting my tank. any ideas? anyone here actually doing so?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

idealy you need a 4-6 baulb fixture for things to thrive but mabie you can keep softies


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I would look at doing some softies with a 2 bulb unit. 

In terms of fish, a pair of Bangaii or Blue-eyed cardinals, maybe a nice flasher or fairy wrasse (if covered top).

If you aren't planning on keeping shrimp or hermits, then I love long-nose hawkfish and flame hawks.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey you know, if I can keep a variety of softies alive and healthy with just the dual T5HO for a few months. Until i can afford an led system, than that really is great news. Puts me right on course. Now to make a list and go from there. SMALL STEPS the key to success... Thanks guys


----------

